# Micro Live Steam Engine



## bfhgfv1212 (Jul 19, 2012)

[FONT=&#40657;&#20307;][FONT=&#40657;&#20307;]




[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## prof65 (Jul 25, 2012)

Beautiful engine.

One of these little steam engines is on my to-do list, so your detailed pics are very useful.

Roberto


----------



## Lorenz (Aug 9, 2012)

Hey!

Im making ecxact the same engine! 
I think I need 8 hours to finish it, 
Maybe i can post some pictures to.

Greetings.


----------



## Sshire (Aug 9, 2012)

Beautiful engine. Are the plans available?


----------



## Rockytime (Aug 9, 2012)

*WOW! Beautiful!*


----------



## rhitee93 (Aug 9, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## cwelkie (Aug 9, 2012)

That is simply brilliant!
Well done and well shared.


----------



## gus (Aug 9, 2012)

Superb.You could spent hours watching it run.

I am tempted to build this engine.


Gus from faraway Singapore.


----------



## lathe nut (Aug 9, 2012)

looks great and runs that is neat, there is plans for it, we might they be found, thanks, Lathe Nut


----------



## prof65 (Aug 10, 2012)

I don't know if it's exactly the same engine, but free plans for a micro steam engine are here:

www.steamer.cz/par_min.html

Seem to me that site's owner is/was a member of HMEM.

Roberto


----------



## Swede (Aug 30, 2012)

Beautiful!  I've always loved these little "all in one" desk-engine setups.  I think a fun way to go would be to keep the boiler small enough - or simply not put much water in it - so that you can go from cold to steam in just a minute or so.  Those little alcohol lamps put out gobs of heat.

You could do all sorts of variations, from simple wobblers up to mine or beam engines, nicely painted and the like.

Oh yes, make the engine large enough so that it'll turn a tiny little fan!  It's always fun to see them do real work.


----------



## ChooChooMike (Aug 31, 2012)

The kit to assemble the engine can by found on eBay, search on "mini steam engine" and you'll find many listings for the kit:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mini-Hot-Li...257?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cc90acdf1

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LIVE-MINI-S...921?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43b32498d9

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LIVE-MINI-S...=UK_Trains_Railway_Models&hash=item1c2ad6cf5e

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LIVE-MINI-S...179?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19d4c97a13

all shipping from Shanghai, China   Probably same vendor using different eBay id's.  All between $84-$99 ESD.

Been thinking of grabbing one myself 

Mike


----------

